# Cpl. Matthew McCully - 2 CMBG HQ & Signals - 25 May 07



## GAP (25 May 2007)

Just heard on CFRA, but can't find any links yet....will update ASAP


----------



## Mike Baker (25 May 2007)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070525/taliban_offensive_070525/20070525?hub=TopStories


   RIP


----------



## Hockeycaper (25 May 2007)

My condolences to the family and friends of this soldier. Also a quick recovery to any injured.


----------



## GAP (25 May 2007)

Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan
Updated Fri. May. 25 2007 8:42 AM ET CTV.ca News Staff
Article Link

A Canadian soldier was killed today at the start of a large offensive against the Taliban in the Zhari district of southern Afghanistan. 

"At approximately 8 a.m. Kandahar time today, one Canadian soldier, a member of our Operational Mentoring and Liaison Team was killed when an improvised explosive device detonated near a combined Afghan-Canadian patrol," Col. Mike Cessford, deputy commander of Canadian forces in Afghanistan, confirmed Friday. 

The incident occurred approximately 35 kilometres west of Kandahar City, said Cessford. 

One other Canadian soldier, also a member of the mentoring team, and an Afghan interpreter were wounded in the incident. 

The Canadian soldier was evacuated by helicopter to Kandahar Air Field. 
More on link


----------



## Retired AF Guy (25 May 2007)

My condolences to his family and a quick recovery for the soldier injured.


----------



## geo (25 May 2007)

Darn!

Soldier, stand easy, your work is done

My heartfelt condolences to family and friends

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn'
We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## muffin (25 May 2007)

My condolences to the family and his comrades.

Maggie


----------



## niner domestic (25 May 2007)

For I hold as a simple faith there's no denying:
The trade of a soldier's the only trade worth plying;
The death of a soldier's the only death worth dying. 

We will Remember


The Song of the Soldier-born by Robert Service , 1916


----------



## teddybear (25 May 2007)

This never gets any easier. Each time I hear news like this, I relive my own nightmare. My thoughts and prayers go out to the family as they start their nightmare journey. Stand easy soldier. Your job is done. Speedy recovery to the wounded. 

Charmaine


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2007)

Condolences to family, colleagues & friends, speedy recovery to the injured   

_- edit to add link to map of approx. location of Nalgham -_

*Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan*
CEFCOM NR-07.014 - May 25, 2007
News release

OTTAWA – A Canadian soldier was killed today by an improvised explosive device, while conducting a joint Afghan-Canadian foot patrol close to the village of Nalgham, approximately 35 km west of Kandahar City.  The incident occurred at approximately 8:00 a.m. Kandahar time.  One other Canadian soldier and an Afghan interpreter were also wounded in the incident.  The wounded soldier was evacuated by helicopter to the Canadian-led multinational hospital at Kandahar Airfield for treatment and is assessed as stable.  The Afghan interpreter was slightly wounded and chose to remain in Nalgham and continue supporting the ongoing operations.

The name of the deceased soldier is being temporarily withheld at the request of the family.

The incident occurred as Canadian soldiers with the Canadian Operational Mentor Liaison Teams (OMLT) were participating in Operation HOOVER, an effort involving Canadian soldiers, elements from the Afghan National Army (ANA), and other ISAF forces to consolidate security in the Zharey District.  The OMLT advises, mentors and assists the leadership of the ANA.  This professional development initiative enables the ANA to help secure peace and stability in Afghanistan and extend the legitimate authority of the Government of Afghanistan.

This incident will not deter Canadian troops from continuing their work with the Government and the people of Afghanistan.  Incidents like this one prove that, along with our Afghan National Security Force partners, Canadians need to continue working to bring about peace and security in the region.

-30- 


*Canadian soldier killed in massive offensive in Afghanistan* 
Canadian Press, 25 May 07
Article link

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (CP) - A Canadian soldier was killed Friday when an improvised explosive device detonated in Afghanistan's volatile Zhari district. 

One other soldier has suffered non-life-threatening injuries and an Afghan interpreter has also been wounded, said Col. Mike Cessford, deputy commander of Joint Task Force Afghanistan. 

The wounded soldier has injuries describe by Cessford as non-life threatening. The interpreter remained in the field. 

The dead soldier, whose identity is being withheld pending notification of next of kin, is the 55th Canadian serviceman to die in Afghanistan. 

"As this soldier was moving forward, with other Canadians and other Afghan soldiers, an ID was triggered and he was killed," Cessford said. 

"We lost a good kid today. We're thinking about him and our thoughts are going out to the family. 

"It's a pretty sad day. But he was doing what he needed to do, what he wanted to do." 

The Canadian forces are taking part in Operation Hoover, being billed as the largest and most ambitious anti-Taliban offensive in more than six weeks. 

Portuguese and Afghan troops, backed by British air power, are also part of the operation. 

Prime Minister Stephen Harper visited Canadian troops in the Kandahar area this week.


----------



## ladybugmabj (25 May 2007)

This is always sad to hear this. Stand easy, your job is done!

RIP Soldier


----------



## Vash13 (25 May 2007)

Rest In Peace, great defender.

My condolences to the family and friends.  A quick recovery wished to any others injured.


IED's really make me angry.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 May 2007)

Working with the ANA, when he apparently stepped on a bomb/mine, sad to lose another one.


----------



## Devlin (25 May 2007)

Deepest sympathies to the family and friends...terrible news.


----------



## M Feetham (25 May 2007)

Fair winds and following seas.
RIP 
Feet


----------



## vonGarvin (25 May 2007)

RIP, soldier.  My condolences to the friends and family of the fallen, and a speedy recovery for the two wounded


----------



## dardt (25 May 2007)

RIP


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (25 May 2007)

RIP.


----------



## KevinB (25 May 2007)

RIP


----------



## Rice0031 (25 May 2007)

RIP, soldier.


----------



## McG (25 May 2007)

> Petawawa-based soldier killed in Afghan offensive
> 'We lost a good kid today... our thoughts are going out to his family right now': colonel
> Last Updated: Friday, May 25, 2007 | 8:43 AM ET
> 
> ...


http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/05/25/canada-afghanistan.html


----------



## McG (25 May 2007)

> Petawawa-based soldier killed in Afghan offensive
> 'We lost a good kid today... our thoughts are going out to his family right now': colonel
> Last Updated: Friday, May 25, 2007 | 8:43 AM ET
> 
> ...


http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/05/25/canada-afghanistan.html


----------



## McG (25 May 2007)

Follow this link to post condolences.


----------



## Good2Golf (25 May 2007)

RIP Cpl McCully.  

Thoughts and prayers to Matthew's family, friends and fellow soldiers.

Stand easy, soldier.


----------



## Hot Lips (25 May 2007)

RIP  

HL


----------



## p_imbeault (25 May 2007)

RIP


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (25 May 2007)

we will remember him...RIP


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 May 2007)

FUK!!


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 May 2007)

My sympathies on the death of Cpl McCully. My prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## observor 69 (25 May 2007)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2310

Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of Corporal Matthew McCully
NR-07.043 - May 25, 2007

OTTAWA - The Honourable Gordon O'Connor, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the death of Corporal Matthew McCully:

"It is with great sadness that I learned today of the death of Corporal Matthew McCully.

On behalf of all our brave men and women in uniform I extend my deepest sympathies to the family and friends of Corporal McCully. Our thoughts and prayers are with them in their time of grief. Our thoughts are also with those who were injured in the accident. We wish them a prompt recovery.

Corporal McCully was killed while conducting a joint Afghan-Canadian foot patrol - part of an initiative that enables the Afghanistan National Army to help secure peace and stability in Afghanistan and extend the legitimate authority of the Government of Afghanistan.

Through the dedication and bravery of soldiers like Corporal McCully, Canada is helping Afghans, and working with Afghans, to build a better and brighter future for Afghanistan while ensuring that Afghanistan never again becomes a base for terrorism.

The sacrifice Corporal McCully made in honour of Canada and the Canadian people will not be forgotten."

Corporal Matthew McCully was a Signals Operator, based at 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group Headquartersand Signals Squadron, Petawawa, Ontario.


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 May 2007)

RIP


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2007)

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General of Canada, on the death of Corporal Matthew McCully, May 25, 2007

“It was with great sadness that my husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I learned of the death of Corporal Matthew McCully of the 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group Headquarters and Signals Squadron, who was killed while on patrol with Afghan soldiers in a village near Kandahar.

Our Canadian troops are in mourning, but they remain resolute in their efforts to help bring peace and security to Afghanistan. We admire their unwavering commitment and remarkable audacity. Their task is daunting.

I know that all across the country, Canadians join with me in offering our deepest sympathies to the families and friends who are grieving this terrible loss, and our hopes for a speedy recovery for those injured in today’s incident. 

We pay tribute to the devotion of these fine soldiers and to their courage.” 



Statement by Prime Minister Stephen Harper on the death of Corporal Matthew McCully, 25 May 2007

Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of Corporal Matthew McCully:

"On behalf of all Canadians, I would like to extend my condolences to the family and loved ones of Corporal Matthew McCully on this sad day.  My thoughts and prayers are with them during this time of mourning. 

Corporal Matthew McCully was killed while on foot patrol helping secure peace and stability in Afghanistan, working alongside our allies and the Afghanistan government.

We are proud of Corporal McCully's contribution to our mission in Afghanistan, and of all our Canadian Forces men and women who soldier on in the name of freedom, democracy, human rights and the rule of law.

They are aware of the risks of our mission, yet the members of our Canadian Forces family accept these risks and fulfill their duties to stabilize Afghanistan and build a better future for the Afghan people. We are saddened by their sacrifices and remain grateful for their dedication." 



Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of Corporal Matthew McCully, NR-07.043, May 25, 2007

OTTAWA - The Honourable Gordon O'Connor, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the death of Corporal Matthew McCully:

"It is with great sadness that I learned today of the death of Corporal Matthew McCully.

On behalf of all our brave men and women in uniform I extend my deepest sympathies to the family and friends of Corporal McCully. Our thoughts and prayers are with them in their time of grief. Our thoughts are also with those who were injured in the accident. We wish them a prompt recovery.

Corporal McCully was killed while conducting a joint Afghan-Canadian foot patrol - part of an initiative that enables the Afghanistan National Army to help secure peace and stability in Afghanistan and extend the legitimate authority of the Government of Afghanistan.

Through the dedication and bravery of soldiers like Corporal McCully, Canada is helping Afghans, and working with Afghans, to build a better and brighter future for Afghanistan while ensuring that Afghanistan never again becomes a base for terrorism.

The sacrifice Corporal McCully made in honour of Canada and the Canadian people will not be forgotten."

Corporal Matthew McCully was a Signals Operator, based at 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group Headquarters and Signals Squadron, Petawawa, Ontario.


----------



## wildman0101 (25 May 2007)

rest in peace soldier  
you will not be forgotten  
we will remember you
to the injured a speedy recovery  
to the family and friends my condolences,,,
to the family and friends of the injured
my undying gratitude  

                                            best regards in these troubled times,,,
                                                  scoty b


----------



## BernDawg (25 May 2007)

Stand easy soldier.  Godspeed.


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2007)

Statement by Hon. Stéphane Dion, Leader of the Opposition, on the Death of a Canadian Soldier in Afghanistan, May 25, 2007

On behalf of the Liberal Party of Canada and our Parliamentary Caucus, I would like to express my sorrow and regret at the news of the death of Corporal Matthew McCully in Afghanistan today.

We send our deepest sympathies to the family, friends and comrades of Cpl. McCully as they cope with this tragic loss. I speak not only for our party but for all Canadians when I say that we are forever grateful for the hard work and sacrifice of the brave men and women of the Canadian Forces as they help the people of Afghanistan bring stability to the region.

Like all Canadians, we remain steadfast in our support for our troops as they put their lives on the line to provide us with a safe and secure world.



Statement by Jack Layton on the death of a Canadian soldier
25 May 2007

On behalf of all New Democrats, I would like to extend my sincere condolences to the family and friends of Corporal Matthew J. McCully, who was killed today in Afghanistan.

His efforts to mentor local security forces are commendable and will be remembered as an important step in helping the Afghan people rebuild their country.

I would also like to wish the wounded soldier a quick and complete recovery.

Today’s casualties are a distressing reminder of the treacherous situation facing our brave soldiers in Afghanistan. I truly hope this is the end to the tragic news.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (25 May 2007)

To Cpl McCully, his family, friends, and all those lost before him.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (25 May 2007)

My Watch was tasked with doing the NOK notification to his father today.  Military personnel could not make it up in time as the press release went out so quick.  As it turns out, my wife used to work with Cpl. Mcully's father.

Sincere condolences to his family.  RIP


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 May 2007)

let me get this straight.  The media released the information BEFORE the NOK was notified.


----------



## vonGarvin (25 May 2007)

Quag: from an earlier report on the web today, they mentioned that the NOK were notified, but the identity held at the family's request pending their notification of other extended family members.  I think the release that *someone* was killed may have gone out before the family was notified, perhaps.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 May 2007)

Roger.  Thanks.


----------



## armyvern (25 May 2007)

It may also be possible that the father (I note the poster mentions only the dad) wasn't notified. It also depends upon who the primary and secondary NOK are on the PEN form filled out by the member.

The Primary NOK is the one who gives the go ahead for the news release announcing the name to go out to the media outlets.

Sadly, in situations where a soldier has parents who are divorced etc, sometimes one of the parents is not on the list.

If the soldier is married and has his wife listed as Primary, and his divorced mother as Secondary...the fathers name would not be on the notification listing. It would be up to the Primary and/or secondary NOK to the arrange for extended family notifications in the manner they wish (and extended family in this case would include the father if the soldier did not list him on the PEN)...then the Primary would authorize the news release.

Don't be too quick to blame the media before the facts are in. Sadly, situations like this can occur. We'll have to wait to see what was the situation in this specific case.


----------



## ZBM2 (26 May 2007)

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play. 
I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide. 
Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll. 
We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind. 
You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!

-Rudyard Kipling

VVV
ZKJ NOW SOLDIER-YOU WILL BE REMEMBERED 
AR


----------



## AmmoTech90 (26 May 2007)

RIP, condolences to the families and friends, and a speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Hunteroffortune (26 May 2007)

So sorry. All Canadians lost another true fighter for peace, in a time of war. Thanks for protecting us, at all times.


----------



## manhole (26 May 2007)

condolences to Matthew's family and friends..........a speedy recovery to the wounded.....


----------



## Canadian Sig (26 May 2007)

I miss you like mad already brother. I will never forget you.

VVV


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2007)

Also, there may be a lag between a media outlet getting the fax of the CF statement (allowing them to share the info right away), and when the statement is available on the web page for the REST of the public to see.  In my limited federal experience, a media outlet may get a fax hard copy of a statement as much as 3-4 hours before the same statement is posted on the web.


----------



## observor 69 (26 May 2007)

http://www.thestar.com/News/article/217962

A nation mourns: `We lost a good kid'
 TheStar.com - News - A nation mourns: `We lost a good kid'

Orangeville man 55th soldier to die in Afghanistan

May 26, 2007 
Richard Brennan
OTTAWA BUREAU

OTTAWA–Another Canadian has died in Afghanistan, bringing the death toll to 55 soldiers since Canada joined the fighting there in 2002.

Orangeville native Cpl. Matthew McCully, 25, of Canadian Forces Base Petawawa, died instantly yesterday after stepping on a improvised explosive device. Another Canadian soldier and an Afghan interpreter were injured in the blast.

The death comes the same week as Prime Minister Stephen Harper's surprise visit to Afghanistan and during the Canadian military's stepped-up offensive, Operation Hoover.

"On behalf of all Canadians, I would like to extend my condolences to the family and loved ones of Cpl. Matthew McCully on this sad day. My thoughts and prayers are with them during this time of mourning," Harper said in a statement yesterday from Ottawa. "They are aware of the risks of our mission, yet the members of our Canadian Forces family accept these risks and fulfil their duties to stabilize Afghanistan and build a better future for the Afghan people." 

Choking back tears, Col. Mike Cessford, deputy commander of Canadian forces in Afghanistan, told reporters in Kandahar that "we lost a good kid today."

McCully, a member of a Canadian team training Afghans to bring security to the southern part of the country, was killed when the bomb exploded near a Canadian-Afghan patrol near the village of Nalgham, about 35 kilometres west of Kandahar City. The explosion occurred within kilometres of where Harper visited two days earlier.

"Every time we lose a young soldier, a young man in this case, that is a tragedy for us," said Gen. Rick Hillier, chief of defence staff. "His footprint in the sand, his legacy will never be forgotten. It is always tough when we lose a soldier."

McCully was a Signals Operator with 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group Headquarters and Signals Squadron, based at Petawawa. 

There is growing speculation Harper is going to extend the current Afghanistan mission beyond the February 2009 date authorized by Parliament. He has said he will go back to Parliament for a further vote if the mission is extended.

During his visit this week, Harper said Canada should not be held to some arbitrary date.

Liberal MP Denis Coderre (Bourassa) said while the Liberal opposition supports the mission in Afghanistan, it also believes that, come February 2009, it is up to other NATO countries to step up to the plate.

"We have to stick to the course, but it also means we have to put the emphasis on what it is supposed to be, which is the triple D – defence, diplomacy and development. And that will take more than photo-ops," he said.

Col. Cessford said the latest death "will not deter us from continuing our work with the government and the people of Afghanistan. Incidents like this will absolutely reinforce the imperative of Canadians and Afghans to continue working closely together to re-establish peace in this country."

The operation was only a few hours old when a cloud of black smoke appeared on the horizon, several seconds before the loud explosion that caused it echoed off a distant mountainside.

It was the second buried bomb targeting coalition forces to detonate within about an hour; the first struck a Canadian tank, but no one was injured. The second blast killed McCully and injured another soldier. An Afghan interpreter was also wounded. The wounded soldier was in stable condition yesterday in hospital at the coalition base at Kandahar Airfield. The interpreter stayed on the battlefield.

A Facebook.com group, "In memory of Cpl. Matthew McCully," was set up last night and it had 24 members by 9 o'clock.

Many of those who posted Web messages recalled meeting McCully in military training. 

"He was a great soldier and a great person," wrote Brandon Jespersen from Edmonton who said McCully was his detachment commander in Kingston. "I still can't believe that we've lost another one, and this one hits close to home."

"One of the best human beings I've ever known in my life," reads a post from Ottawa resident André Lauzon. "Matt was one of the most dedicated, caring and selfless people I have ever had the pleasure of knowing." 

With files from Rachel De Lazzer and Canadian Press


----------



## Blackhorse7 (26 May 2007)

Librarian, you are exactly right.

In this case the parents were separated.  And it makes a difference where we live too.  Being in Prince George (and I pardon my ignorance on this) I believe the closest Military units are out of Esquimalt.


----------



## safeboy43 (26 May 2007)

R.I.P Soldier. This country will never forget your sacrifice.


----------



## imahikergirl (26 May 2007)

> Being in Prince George (and I pardon my ignorance on this) I believe the closest Military units are out of Esquimalt.



The closest Military Unit to Prince George would be the Rocky Mountain Rangers in Kamloops.  The closest Reg F unit is ASU Chilliwack.  A long way to go for a notification when the NOK needs to be notified as soon as possible.


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2007)

imahikergirl said:
			
		

> The closest Military Unit to Prince George would be the Rocky Mountain Rangers in Kamloops.  The closest Reg F unit is ASU Chilliwack.  A long way to go for a notification when the NOK needs to be notified as soon as possible.



And it is in exactly situations like this where local RCMP, other LE Agency, or local clergy is asked to do so on our behalfs; which beats the heck out of learning via the telephone or television I would think. The CF does it's very best to ensure that family is informed appropriately.


----------



## Scot57 (26 May 2007)

Blackhorse7 said:
			
		

> Librarian, you are exactly right.
> 
> In this case the parents were separated.  And it makes a difference where we live too.  Being in Prince George (and I pardon my ignorance on this) I believe the closest Military units are out of Esquimalt.


 Being the one that called your DET .... I thank you.


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2007)

Scot57 said:
			
		

> Being the one that called your DET .... I thank you.



Welcome back Scott,

I have no doubt that the family appreciates both your and Blackhorse7's actions in making this very difficult task as dignified as it could be.

It can never be an easy thing to have to do.


----------



## Scot57 (26 May 2007)

Thanks Veronica. Excellent response by the RCMP. 

I'm not sure what happened with my old username/ password. Couldn't log in with my old handle and stopped trying months ago. I dropped one of the "t"'s in Scott and registered again. 

Hope you're enjoying your new job ....


----------



## Scot57 (26 May 2007)

I should add ....excellent response from the BCRs as well.

Prayers and thoughts are with the family.


----------



## deedster (26 May 2007)

Deepest condolences to Cpl. McCully's family, friends and brothers & sisters in arms.
Speedy recovery to the wounded.
Godspeed troops


----------



## Sig_Des (27 May 2007)

A somber setting for the ramp ceremony here.

A beautiful sunset, with colours overlooked us in standing to respect our fallen comrade.

My first, and hopefully last ramp ceremony here.

I didn't know Matt, but had seen him around a couple of times. Those who did know him had nothing but good to say for him.

My personal condolences to his family and friends, and RIP, Brother, you will not be forgotten.


----------



## nikiwan (27 May 2007)

Our voice shall rise unto heaven
a nation again bereaved
Your courage, never doubted
Your sacrifice, held dear 
As you watch down upon our sorrow
know we mourn in deep respect
Friend, today, the piper’s songs are played for you

Our voice shall rise unto heaven
cadenced with due respect
Your laughter, reminder to continue
Your honour, cast in every footfall
As you watch down upon our sorrow
know your spirit forever lives
Brother, today, the piper’s songs are played for you

Our voice shall rise unto heaven
a softly whispered prayer
Your touch, aching memories
Your smile, etched in every tear
As you watch down upon our sorrow
know this love will never fade
Son, today, the piper’s songs are played for you


----------



## proudnurse (27 May 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with Cpl McCully's friends and family, in thier time of loss. 

~Rebecca


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (28 May 2007)

taken from daily gleaner.com 
Canadian Press 
Published Monday May 28th, 2007 
Appeared on page A6
Flags returned to full mast and the soldiers of Joint Task Force Afghanistan got back to the task at hand Sunday, but the hardest part was still to come Sunday for the men and women who worked most closely with Cpl. Matthew McCully. 

For Pte. Daryl Janssen, a fresh-faced, 22-year-old signaller from Oakville, Ont., it will likely be the day he returns to the forward operating base at Ma'sum Ghar, the staging ground for Operation Hoover and the last place he saw his friend and fellow soldier alive. 

Janssen, one of the eight members of McCully's unit who placed his flag-draped casket aboard a Hercules transport plane the night before, took time out Sunday to remember an excellent soldier with a penchant for perfection and a burning desire to do battle in Afghanistan. 

"You get this assumption in your head, 'Yeah, (stuff is) going to happen, but it's not going to affect me like that,' and then you lose a buddy - it doesn't even sink in, you know?" Janssen said in an interview. 

"I know when we start rolling out again, and we're at places we know where Matty would have been sitting there waiting for me, complaining about some piece of kit that he needed, and he's not there - it's just going to kill me." 

McCully died Friday when he stepped on an improvised explosive device during Operation Hoover, a massive, multi-pronged offensive involving Afghan, Portuguese and Canadian forces designed to flush Taliban insurgents out of an enemy stronghold in Zhari district, north of the Arghandab River. 

Like Janssen, McCully was a signals operator from 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group Headquarters and Signals Squadron based in Petawawa, Ont. 

As a member of Canada's Operational Mentoring and Liaison Team, he was also part of a group of soldiers helping to develop Afghanistan's military into a cohesive unit that NATO officials hope will one day be able to provide security without the help of coalition forces. 

A repatriation ceremony for McCully will likely be held today at CFB Trenton, according to Capt. Nicole Meszaros, public affairs officer for 8 Wing at the eastern Ontario base. 

McCully was the 55th Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan since 2002. His death came more than a month after Master Cpl. Anthony Klumpenhouwer of the elite special forces died April 18 in a fall from a communications tower while on surveillance duty in Kandahar city. 

"Last night, we were all sitting around, we were talking about it and the truth is, Matty wanted this, he wanted to be here, he wanted to do his job. He loved it, he did," Janssen said, pausing occasionally to stare at the floor or to fight back his emotions. 

"We can dwell on how upsetting the whole experience is, or we can laugh and joke ... (but) you can tell that everybody was hurt badly. We lost a good man, a good person all around." 

Janssen described McCully as a well-liked soldier with a keen sense of humour, an unabashed perfectionist who loved his work and craved the opportunity to get out and participate in Canada's effort to fight the Taliban in Afghanistan. 

"I'd say with his job, yes, he was definitely a perfectionist; it was never good enough until it was perfect," he said. 

"As signallers, we always have a good sense of humour. It's just our thing - the infantry takes things seriously enough for everybody." 

On a Facebook page created in McCully's honour, Janssen posted a photo of a memorial at Ma'sum Ghar that was originally created as a tribute to the many Canadian soldiers who died in Operation Medusa, a massive battle in the Panjwaii district not far from where McCully was killed. 

The photo depicts a rock with an inscription of remembrance that sits at the base of a massive Canadian flag comprised of thousands of red and white painted stones. 

"They shall not grow old as we who are left grow old," the inscription reads. "At the going down of the sun and in the morning, we will remember them."


----------



## josh (29 May 2007)

Truly a sad loss for Cpl. McCully's family and the CF, but I always wonder if the Canadian Press employs summer students to get their facts right when printing these emotional stories which (sad to say) take on a somewhat "cookie-cutter" approach in the headlines ?

"The CC-130 Hercules transport aircraft carrying Cpl. McCully's body had made a quick descent on CFB Trenton moments earlier, touching down just before 7:30 p.m."

http://www.theglobeandmail.com//servlet/story/RTGAM.20070528.wcansold0528/BNStory/National/home

Surely the plane is a Polaris?  http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_e.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=21688&site=combatcamera


----------

